# I have no one to play football with.



## FlyingBird

'*İ have noone to play football with*' Türkçe'de nasıl söylerdiniz?

Şimdiden çok teşekkürler.


----------



## IamSpartacus

"Futbol oynamak için kimse yok" ya da "Futbol oynayacağım kimse yok"


----------



## FlyingBird

IamSpartacus said:


> "Futbol oynamak için kimse yok" ya da "Futbol oynayacağım kimse yok"


Do you want to say 'futbol oynamak için kimse*m* yok' ?


----------



## IamSpartacus

evet. hepsi aynı anlam.


----------



## FlyingBird

IamSpartacus said:


> evet. hepsi aynı anlam.


İs it possible to say 'futbol oynayacak kimsem yok'?

like:

bunu yapacak halim yok
bir yere gidecek halim yok...


----------



## IamSpartacus

Yes

"Futbol oynayacağım kimse yok"='futbol oynayacak kimsem yok'

all of them are the same.


----------

